# growth on her private area, can dogs get pimples?? ( warning pic included)



## angelbaby

Noticed on one of my dogs today a pink swollen round what looks to be a pimple or blister on her cooter today. I almost freaked thinking it was something coming out but checked her out and it is just surface. Has anyone seen this on there dog before? she is healthy UTD on everything this doesn't seem to bother her at all but the other dogs seem to nice and keep sniffing her and bugging her about it. Can dogs get pimples ? I plan to just keep an eye on it if it doesn't go away in a couple weeks or gets bigger Ill get it looked at , just never seen this before.


----------



## circlemkennels

Ive never seen that before either.. looks painful :-/


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Dogs can get vaginal tumors and growths there.......best thing to do is take her to the vet and have it checked out to make sure it is benign. Probably the worst thing you can do is "google" lump on dogs vagina....I hope it's nothing serious Angel but definitely needs further investigating. Does she lick a lot down there? Any trouble urinating that you notice? Appetite good?


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

We, believe it or not actually had that problem about a year ago. However Veronica's lump seemed a tad smaller and less defined (or I had a really bad camera; and unfortunately I threw the pictures away.) But lets just say that I was taking my glasses off (so I could see close up better) and shoving my head in her crotch so often that when I said "Let's see the cootchie"; she automatically rolled over and flopped one leg out to each side.

We ended up having it biopsied and luckily it turned out just to be some sort of inflamation (Veronica has allergies and the supposition is that it was part of her allergy process). Hers went away with an anti-inflammatory and an antibiotic. 

However we had to have it biopsied to rule out something more serious that would require more aggressive treatment.

The biopsy was no big deal; it was a needle biopsy and they didn't even have to put her to sleep or drug her.


----------



## Firehazard

this was covered in the gazette last year..

it very well looks like canine papilloma virus .. the article is very thorough as the vet explains it very well. Most warning like the article say that if you have one dog with it keep the other dogs from sniffing her and licking her while broke out or they will end up like this photo below and get warts in the mouth.. once this happens they'll spread it amongst themselves everywhere. The female can get it of the mouth by licking her self as well. Have her tested to be sure.

http://www.vet.purdue.edu/vth/sacp/documents/CaninePapillomaVirus.pdf

Canine Viral Papillomas

Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## cEElint

i was gonna say looks like a bug bite.. FH may have it though


----------



## Firehazard

cEElint said:


> i was gonna say looks like a bug bite.. FH may have it though


I never thought of that, a mosquito bite on her hoo hoo... OUCH! Kinda looks like a fleshy tumor so I immediately thought of the papp virus.

..................................................................................................

If you take your dogs out to public parks and dog parks then I would have her tested so you know for keeping purposes, hate for it to taint your brood stock.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Yeah, I'm not going with the bug bite unless you want to shrug it off.....FH may have it right or as I said it maybe a tumor. I would take it serious if it were my girl and get it checked out immediately. Things on vagina's just don't pop up out of thin air like that  JMO


----------



## angelbaby

Thanks guys, I don't think its the pappiloma as it feels fluid filled and kinda squishy nothing like what a wart would feel like. I will get the vet to check it out though. She doesn't seem bothered by it at all , she doesn't turn around to lick it and she is eating and acting normal thus far. But I will deff keep the other dogs away from her now and get it checked out. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

Just FYI; with V. one vet thought it was Canine Transmissible Venereal Disease (however given that we do NOT live in a subtropical climate; that was actually a pretty bad guess):

Transmissible Venereal Tumor

and the other rule out diganosis was mast cell tumor.


----------



## angelbaby

Thanks Jazzy , was thinking if anything more then a bite it could be a tumor of some sort. Im taking her to the vet on wednesday after I get paid unless it gives me reason to go in sooner , im thinking this isn't a ER visit though.


----------



## versatile

i would bust it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

versatile said:


> i would bust it.


Seriously??? :hammer:


----------



## angelbaby

I looked at that Versatile if it would easily but it wont and I don't want to force it. Im gonna put some heat on it today warm wash cloth maybe give her a warm bath and see if she can soak it. But forcing something to open up if it isn't ready or meant to you can introduce bacteria and having an open wound is a good way to introduce an infection. Same reason they say not to pop open blisters plus it hurts. So best in these case to allow it to open up on its own or using a bit of heat can help bring things to a head faster. However not knowing if this is a drainable cyst type thing or not squeezing it is not the best idea.


----------



## drno

as a gynecologist i think the compress idea is a good one and a trip to the vet after a few days of local treatment if it doesn't appear to be resolving. i neither looks like a tumor nor a wart.


----------



## sheeba2012

My pit is 13 yrs old and I notice her getting slower in walking she even stumble on her way up the stairs she lost a lot of weight I feel like she is suffering I don't know if she will make it any longer I need reply please feeling sad.... she has also been sad


----------



## Kingsgurl

Doesn't look like papilloma to me. The ones I have seen are much rougher, less smooth and usually occur around the mouth (when I have seen them occur in other places, they have been transferred there by an infected dog and they really don't look like that) Looks more like a Histiocytoma to me, though I have never encountered on there. How old is she? They are usually seen in young dogs


----------



## angelbaby

she will be 2 in august .


----------



## Firehazard

Papp virus also causes smooth fleshy tumors in the female genitalia of canines .. Have it checked.. have her checked..


----------



## ames

Poor pup hope it goes down soon! Or you find out what it is.


----------



## Kingsgurl

Well, no way to really know without having it checked, as you said =) Be interested to hear what it is, hope it is nothing too bad and that she heals up quickly!


----------



## angelbaby

I talked to the vet already since I noticed it getting smaller, and the scabby area looks like it opened up and has been draining. he said it could be cyst or pimple like thing since it was filled with fluid. He said It doesn't sound too serious I have to go in there for another dog in a week and a half and since he is a bit of a drive he said just watch it closely if it gets big again then I will make the extra trip in otherwise I will just bring her in when I have to take the other dog in. He said pappiloma is spread by contact with another infected dog so that is really unlikely since this hasn't shown on any of our other dogs and we rarely take her off property due to her severe DA and obviously for that reason she is never in contact with other dogs either. Will let you guys know what he says when I see him, hoping it will finish draining and just be gone, he did say if it was s cyst of some sort that it could come back again so will have to keep watch. She is still being kept from the rest of my dogs just incase it is contagious. Thanks for all the links and info from everyone , some interesting reads and things I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## HappyPuppy

sheeba2012 said:


> my pit is 13 yrs old and i notice her getting slower in walking she even stumble on her way up the stairs she lost a lot of weight i feel like she is suffering i don't know if she will make it any longer i need reply please feeling sad.... She has also been sad


sheeba -- please copy and post this and start a new thread so more people will see it !!!


----------

